# Attacking a particular enhancement



## Chris Wagner (Feb 13, 2018)

Operating System:Mac
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):Lightroom Classic version: 7.1 [ 1148620 ]

First post - please redirect if this isn't the best forum.

I have a landscape image which I think is pretty fun - I am interested in enhancing a single spider web filament that is very faint in the original image.
To be honest - I just don't know how to approach this. 
Below is a screenshot of a portion of the image - notice the left-to-right downward filament.

Any thoughts/redirects appreciated.


----------



## Cerianthus (Feb 13, 2018)

Sorry I dont see it.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 13, 2018)

I do see it (I had to look a few times), but this is so faint that I don't think there is much you can do with it in Lightroom. I would use Photoshop and simply draw a white line manually and then set the opacity of this layer to something like 20%.


----------



## Chris Wagner (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks - simple and probably all that is needed in this case.


----------



## mcasan (Feb 15, 2018)

You might need a plugin that does micro object adjustments.    Look at Topaz Studio's two adjustments....Precision Detail and Precision Contrast.


----------

